

Stealing Wi-Fi is wrong - lenkendall
http://www.devilsadvocategame.com/blog/2015/7/30/stealing-wi-fi-is-wrong

======
gjvc
The article conveniently misses the fact that the connection may be used for
all sorts of illegal activity. In such cases, the perpetrator would likely
avoid detection, and not only would the owner get the blame (hence risking a
custodial sentence), but also in most cases would have a very difficult time
proving their innocence.

------
Nadya
The "disagree" section is a bit jarring.

 _[Agree]What if someone used your network without permission and then
transferred illegal files on your Wi-Fi?

[Disagree]Sure that would suck but I also wouldn't be stupid enough to leave
my Wi-Fi unlocked._

So "that would suck, which is why I wouldn't be stupid enough to leave my Wi-
Fi unlocked".

So the Disagreer things unlocked Wi-Fi is something only stupid people do
because people might transfer illegal files.

 _> Disagree. It's 2015. At this point if someone has Wi-Fi beaming from their
home sans password they simply don't care if anyone else uses it._

Which contradicts their opening statement that only people who don't care
would leave it unlocked. Unless they are saying the only people who don't care
are stupid, and thus Wi-Fi should be locked and therefore _not_ free.

I visited the site for 60 seconds, and as soon as that time was up it decided
it wanted on my blacklist. Annoying modal popup, no thanks.

